# Prüfen ob ein bestimmter Radio Button gewählt wurde



## gulo92 (23. April 2013)

Hallo,

wie kann man prüfen, ob ein bestimmter Radio Button gewählt wurde?


```
<input type="radio" name="typ" value="PV" checked>PV<input type="radio" name="typ" value="GE">GE
```



```
document.Formular.typ.value == "GE"
```
geht nicht, ich muss irgendwie ein checked = true mit einbauen, weiß aber gerade nicht wie..

Danke


----------



## tombe (24. April 2013)

Am einfachsten so:


```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
function button_click(id) {
	if (document.getElementById(id).checked == true) {
		alert ("Der Button " + id + " wurde ausgewählt.");
	} else {
		alert ("Der Button " + id + " wurde abgewählt.");
	}
}
</script>
```


```
<input type="radio" name="button" id="button1" value="" onclick="button_click(this.id)" />
<br />
<input type="radio" name="button" id="button2" value="" onclick="button_click(this.id)" />
```


----------



## gulo92 (25. April 2013)

eigentlich kein schlechter Ansatz, aber ich habe halt ein Formular welches Pflichtfelder prüft und onsubmit ausgeführt wird. Und es soll geprüft werden ob Radio Button 1 oder 2 ausgewählt wurde und dann nichts ausgegeben werden, sondern falls Button 2 gewählt wurde, eine weitere Bedingung folgen.

Danke..


----------



## tombe (25. April 2013)

Verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz wo dein Problem liegt.

Bei der Prüfung schaust du ob Option 1 oder 2 ausgewählt ist. Ist es die 1 passiert nichts weiter, ist es die 2 prüfst du ob die "Zusatzbedingung" auch erfüllt ist.


```
if (document.getElementById("button2").checked == true) && zusatzbedingung == "irgendwas") {
    // Hier der Code wenn Option 2 ausgeählt wurde und die Zusatzbedingung gemacht wurde
} else {
    alert("Es muss noch die Zusatzbedingung angegeben werden.");
    return false;
}
```

Das Prüfen der Zusatzbedingung musst du natürlich noch entsprechend anpassen. Aber vom Prinzip sollte es so gehen.


----------

